# Canon 1Dx gets a Launch Date



## sood1992 (Jun 15, 2012)

Back in February Canon announced the brand new Canon 1Dx, a lot people  have been thrilled and waiting for the camera. Canon finally announced  the day 1Dx hits the store.

Read more about it: Canon 1Dx gets a Launch Date


----------



## sovietdoc (Jun 15, 2012)

The launch date is a lie.

The concepts of "1D X" and "fixed launch date" cannot coexist in this universe.


----------



## jaomul (Jun 15, 2012)

I wonder would a seasoned 1D user find this camera second nature to pick up and use straight out of the box, it seems not a lot of time to practice before the games start, possibly knocking a lot of potential sales on the head before it's even released


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 17, 2012)

It's gonna be awesome if this camera comes out and becomes the holy grail of cameras.

But if people are disappointed.....all hell is gonna break lose haha


----------



## Tony S (Jun 18, 2012)

A seasoned 1D user will find it somewhat user friendly especially since most manual and semi manual modes are similar, but anyone who is going to shoot the Olympics with one will definitely be spending lots of pre and in between event time shooting and experimenting to see how it works. With the Canon support crew that will be available at the games there will be a wealth of information exchanged from the users also.

  Heck, it's a long flight over there, so lots of time to thouroughly read the manual.


----------



## WesternGuy (Jun 18, 2012)

jaomul said:


> I wonder would a seasoned 1D user find this camera second nature to pick up and use straight out of the box, it seems not a lot of time to practice before the games start, possibly knocking a lot of potential sales on the head before it's even released


  As I understand it, a lot of the pros already have a copy.  If you go to the Canon Rumours forum, you will find that there are images from the soccer 2012 tournament that have been posted by one pro.
_________________
WesternGuy


----------



## Tony S (Jun 18, 2012)

There weren't very many of those given out and they were not production models, they were to be returned for the production model when they were available.


----------



## morganza (Jun 19, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> It's gonna be awesome if this camera comes out and becomes the holy grail of cameras.
> 
> But if people are disappointed.....all hell is gonna break lose haha



Holy grail, haha! Good one.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 19, 2012)

morganza said:
			
		

> Holy grail, haha! Good one.



Hey, it's probably gonna go either way. From what I've seen, nobody buys a multi-thousand dollar camera and says "meh it's okay."

It's either "omg the best, love it" or "suck it Canon, burn I hell" lol


----------

